# Cube Wars - Zhanchi vs Guhong



## Ultimate Cuber (Mar 3, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;sbQmgx2ld4Q]http://youtu.be/sbQmgx2ld4Q[/video]

Which two cubes should battle next?


----------



## Ollie (Mar 3, 2014)

Sorry to be pedantic, but *Zhanchi.

And how did you generate scrambles? 10 different ones? or same scrambles in each round done twice?

EDIT: never mind, 10 different ones I guess


----------



## TDM (Mar 3, 2014)

Ultimate Cuber said:


> Which two cubes should battle next?


Current two cubes people like are (unless I've been stupid and missed one out) the WeiLong and the ZhanChi. People do use the ShuangRen, GuHong v2, HuanYing etc., but those two are the top two cubes at the moment.


----------



## Ultimate Cuber (Mar 3, 2014)

TDM said:


> Current two cubes people like are (unless I've been stupid and missed one out) the WeiLong and the ZhanChi. People do use the ShuangRen, GuHong v2, HuanYing etc., but those two are the top two cubes at the moment.



Yeah I'll probably do WeiLong vs ZhanChi next.



Ollie said:


> Sorry to be pedantic, but *Zhanchi.
> 
> And how did you generate scrambles? 10 different ones? or same scrambles in each round done twice?
> 
> EDIT: never mind, 10 different ones I guess



Ooops lol. Thanks for pointing that out. Let me see if I can fix it.

EDIT: Re-did the thumbnail as well but it might take a while to update.


----------



## RageCuber (Mar 3, 2014)

the guhong is white, what if, I know it's crazy but, what if you don't have perfectly exactly the same recognition for white cubes as black.
I know its insane but...

EDIT - That looks like hate, please don't take it that way.


----------



## Ultimate Cuber (Mar 3, 2014)

RageCuber said:


> the guhong is white, what if, I know it's crazy but, what if you don't have perfectly exactly the same recognition for white cubes as black.
> I know its insane but...
> 
> EDIT - That looks like hate, please don't take it that way.



Nah that's fine. I actually am a little more used to black cubes so my recognition might not have been quite as good.


----------



## CDcuber (Mar 4, 2014)

Do the Moyu Weilong vs the Fangshi Shuangren v2. I have these cubes and like both of them


----------



## ILMZS20 (Mar 4, 2014)

do rubiks brand vs dollar store cube


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Mar 4, 2014)

EPIC CUBE BATTLES OF HISTORY!!!!!!!


----------



## kcl (Mar 4, 2014)

*Cube Wars - Zanchi vs Guhong*



jokerman5656 said:


> EPIC CUBE BATTLES OF HISTORY!!!!!!!



Don't you mean "EPWEIRJCJC CUBEJLBE BAHRSIWJTTTLESJ OF HISISSTOWWEEEEEE"


----------



## XTowncuber (Mar 4, 2014)

Pretty nicely done video. I like(d) it.


----------



## Ultimate Cuber (Mar 4, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> Pretty nicely done video. I like(d) it.



Thanks man!



ILMZS20 said:


> do rubiks brand vs dollar store cube



Lol I might actually do that.



CDcuber said:


> Do the Moyu Weilong vs the Fangshi Shuangren v2. I have these cubes and like both of them



I have a ShuangRen v1 so I might do a video of it against the Weilong.


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 9, 2014)

5 of the same scrambles makes a lot more sense, perhaps you should do a a few dozens solves in between to help you forget the solutions.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 9, 2014)

Weilong 54mm v2 vs Fangshi Baijae (upcoming release)
Got to be epic


----------



## Royiky (Mar 9, 2014)

You should do battles between the best cubes from each company and then company vs company.
For example:
Moyu Weilong vs Liying
Fangshi Shuangren vs Baijie
Gans3 v2 vs V3
And then:
Dayan vs Moyu
Fangshi vs Gans
And then a final.


----------



## Ultimate Cuber (Mar 9, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> 5 of the same scrambles makes a lot more sense, perhaps you should do a a few dozens solves in between to help you forget the solutions.



Yeah I might do that next time.



Royiky said:


> You should do battles between the best cubes from each company and then company vs company.
> For example:
> Moyu Weilong vs Liying
> Fangshi Shuangren vs Baijie
> ...



That's actually an awesome idea. I'd have to buy about $50 worth of 3x3s to do it though.


----------

